# Blood clot in ear



## Justme1025

I had my 18 months old daughter at the er this afternoon for a stomach bug that just would easy up or go away. The Dr informed me that she has a blood clot inner left ear. Of course I am freaking out but he is extremely calm and says it is perfectly normal.now I have never heard of a child having a blood clot down in their ear canal,and I can not find much out about it online. Has anyone heard of this or encountered this before if so please help me I am very concerned... Thank u


----------

